#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Definition of Love?

## aaron

*What is Love?:Jaison_2:*
*Love is when two people touch each other's soul.
Love is honesty and trust.
Love is helping one another.
Love is mutual Respect.
Loce means that difference can be worked out.
Love is reaching your dreams together.
Love is the connection of two hearts.*

*.........yours and mine!!*





  Similar Threads: Some basic definition of analog  electronic Some important definition regarding mechanical engineering. Photo Vision - Lighting for Definition Definition of  mutarotation

----------


## pradeepkumar

nice definition of Love good...

----------


## crazybishnoi29

i think helping one another should be in friendship definition,,,  love means caring...

----------


## cool.taniya

*Love in my opinion is when you care about someone and want the best for them even if it means putting your needs last. It's when you see the best in the person despite their flaws, you believe in them even when they don't believe in themselves, you notice and appreciate every good trait about them, you think about them all time and there priority on your list when it comes to most things.*

----------


## crazybishnoi29

@*cool.taniya*     very long definition..... i think it is summry instead of definition,,,, LoL!!!

----------


## cool.taniya

Its wat i think abt love.
doesnt mater if its a para!!!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

btw, nice thoughts... ever felt  this??

----------


## cool.taniya

NAAA nt really!!!

----------


## vrishtisingh

Very nice definition of love...........

----------

